# Tayda EP Booster - lil pedal, big tone



## junderwood (Oct 20, 2021)

I know it's not a PedalPCB based project, but I just HAD to share with y'all. I made a Tayda EP Booster! I set a challenge for myself to try to squeeze it into a little 1590A enclosure, inspired of course by the fabulous Xotic EP Booster. I couldn't resist putting the biggest honkin' knob I could find on it as well 🙃





Here it is from the top. I wired the bass and treble switches to the exterior, which I think gives it some added utility over internal-only. The side-mounted led was a compromise based on really really limited interior space. 





Da guts! I had to make some pretty **interesting** choices to get it all to fit. Let's all take a moment to laugh at that silly gigantic cap that I had to kind of tuck behind the input jack. I didn't have the right 35v 100uF cap, so I made do with a 50v I had on-hand. There is one PedalPCB part in here, though - the J201 smd adapter board saved the day!





Finally, here's an image of the wiring before I installed the pcb. It's SO crowded in there, but it was a lot of fun to get everything routed in. 





I'd highly recommend this configuration for anyone who enjoys this kind of challenge. It takes up hardly any room on my board and sounds fabulous. I especially like what it does in front of my Hawaiian Pizza fuzz from Caroline Corporation - gives it a whole new life!


----------



## Coda (Oct 20, 2021)

Very nice. I I’ve the Tayda Rangemaster PCb, but have never gotten around to doing anything with it. It’s just as small a PCb.


----------



## junderwood (Oct 20, 2021)

Coda said:


> Very nice. I I’ve the Tayda Rangemaster PCb, but have never gotten around to doing anything with it. It’s just as small a PCb.


A rangemaster in a 1590A would be rad!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 20, 2021)

Nice work! That looks fun


----------



## Coda (Oct 20, 2021)

junderwood said:


> A rangemaster in a 1590A would be rad!


I have a 1590b that I drilled for something but couldn’t fit it. I was thinking of using that. I may have to get a 1590A, though…and a huge knob, of course…


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Oct 20, 2021)

This is great, everybody loves a big knob.


----------



## manfesto (Oct 20, 2021)

junderwood said:


> A rangemaster in a 1590A would be rad!


EffectsLayouts has the Beauregard board, which an EQD Bows in a 1590A





__





						BEAUREGARD – Effects Layouts
					





					effectslayouts.com


----------



## twebb6778 (Oct 21, 2021)

Nice work! You could probably fit in even more with compact jacks and compact 3PDT but that looks awesome!


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks for sharing!

I've been looking for a 1590A-capable EP Booster board, the DIY-EP PCBs I've found will only fit a 1590B.


----------



## HamishR (Oct 21, 2021)

junderwood said:


> A rangemaster in a 1590A would be rad!


I've built a few Red Roosters in a 1590A. Not hard to do.  The circuit is tiny - at least on Vero it is. It's basically a Rangemaster with a bass pot - genius concept and sounds great. I've used Russian NPN Ge transistors and even low hfe silicon like 2N2222A.


----------



## fig (Oct 21, 2021)

Beautiful! It looks as though it might be mistaken for a nefarious purpose to the untrained eye.


----------



## spi (Oct 21, 2021)

This is like Tetris!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 21, 2021)

junderwood said:


> A rangemaster in a 1590A would be rad!


How’s about a 1590LB rangemaster? should at lease be easier than a 1590LB fuzz face is


----------



## junderwood (Oct 21, 2021)

spi said:


> This is like Tetris!
> 
> View attachment 17308View attachment 17309


I was so pleased with myself for fitting in that stupid cap


----------



## junderwood (Oct 21, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> How’s about a 1590LB rangemaster? should at lease be easier than a 1590LB fuzz face is


That would be ADORABLE


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 21, 2021)

junderwood said:


> That would be ADORABLE


I’m planning on doing the full classic Dan Armstrong lineup in LB enclosures in the future (just have the Orange squeezer and blue clipper worked out rn). I’ll gladly add a rangemaster to the LB queue if I can think of a nice name for it.


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 21, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I’m planning on doing the full classic Dan Armstrong lineup in LB enclosures in the future (just have the Orange squeezer and blue clipper worked out rn). I’ll gladly add a rangemaster to the LB queue if I can think of a nice name for it.


Have you got the schematic for the Yellow Humper?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 21, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Have you got the schematic for the Yellow Humper?


Nope. Seems to be unobtainable— I’ll have to just BS that one


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 21, 2021)

The closest I've come to one was an old for-sale thread on Talk Bass, leading me to believe that the Yellow Humper is a phantom, another conjuration ala the "buffered 4049"... Just a Keyser Söze story with no proof of existence.

I've got 2 Red Ranger PCBs, one to build stock, the other to approximate the Yellow Humper...

[EDIT: sleep deprived post should've read "2 Purple Peaker PCBs" 'cause that's what I meant, what I have, and besides "2 Purple Peaker PCBs" rolls off the tongue better than "2 Red Ranger PCBs". *sigh*]


----------



## wintercept (Oct 23, 2021)

Great build. Your wiring looks fantastic and clean! What kind of wire is that? The green and yellow are popping 

@Feral Feline out of curiosity, I did a little reading and it looks like all the schematics for the Yellow Hummer have gone offline, which is a shame. However, it looks like it was the same as the Purple Peaker, but with the notch filters adjusted for bass emphasis rather than treble.


----------



## junderwood (Oct 24, 2021)

wintercept said:


> Great build. Your wiring looks fantastic and clean! What kind of wire is that? The green and yellow are popping
> 
> @Feral Feline out of curiosity, I did a little reading and it looks like all the schematics for the Yellow Hummer have gone offline, which is a shame. However, it looks like it was the same as the Purple Peaker, but with the notch filters adjusted for bass emphasis rather than treble.


Thank you! The wire is just a regular 22AWG solid core multi color hookup wire set I got off of Amazon. It's nothing special, but I do like 22AWG - I find it easier to manipulate and I like the extra stiffness vs thinner or stranded stuff. Just personal preference


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 24, 2021)

wintercept said:


> ...
> 
> @Feral Feline out of curiosity, I did a little reading and it looks like all the schematics for the Yellow Hummer have gone offline, which is a shame. However, it looks like it was the same as the Purple Peaker, but with the notch filters adjusted for bass emphasis rather than treble.


That's what I've found, too. However, until someone traces a bone-stock Yellow Humper that's never been modded, it is conjecture that the YH is just a Purple Peaker (oops! I inadvertently posted previously I had two Red Rangers, but in fact have two Purple Peakers — should've proof-read my missive before posting)... so, yeah, conjecture until someone traces a YH and determines the actual frequencies it was based around. For now, it's just build a PP and adjust frequencies to bass-taste. Sure wish I could get my hands on a YH, or a reputable experienced tracer could track one down (*cough* @PedalPCB *cough*)


----------



## dubspecialist (Oct 24, 2021)

junderwood said:


> I know it's not a PedalPCB based project, but I just HAD to share with y'all. I made a Tayda EP Booster! I set a challenge for myself to try to squeeze it into a little 1590A enclosure, inspired of course by the fabulous Xotic EP Booster. I couldn't resist putting the biggest honkin' knob I could find on it as well 🙃
> 
> View attachment 17291
> 
> ...


Lovely work m8! 

Odd thing to focus on here but I'm curious, what tool/method do you use to strip your extra short jumpers?


----------



## junderwood (Oct 25, 2021)

dubspecialist said:


> Lovely work m8!
> 
> Odd thing to focus on here but I'm curious, what tool/method do you use to strip your extra short jumpers?


Hey, thank you! For those extra short jumpers I used my regular wire stripper to strip off some insulation from the long end of a length of wire, then clipped the length I wanted. Then just pushed the insulation so there was exposed wire on both ends.


----------



## dubspecialist (Oct 25, 2021)

junderwood said:


> Hey, thank you! For those extra short jumpers I used my regular wire stripper to strip off some insulation from the long end of a length of wire, then clipped the length I wanted. Then just pushed the insulation so there was exposed wire on both ends. View attachment 17485


Pro tip! Thanks Junderwood


----------



## bowanderror (Oct 25, 2021)

junderwood said:


> Hey, thank you! For those extra short jumpers I used my regular wire stripper to strip off some insulation from the long end of a length of wire, then clipped the length I wanted. Then just pushed the insulation so there was exposed wire on both ends. View attachment 17485


I do the same thing as #4 but never had a term for it, it will now forever be known as "scooting the insulation" in my head canon.


----------

